# Thanks to the Admin team...



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just made this topic for all who wished to thank the Admin team for their constant hard work who makes TSF tick...

They do a lot of work behind the scenes, we can see this by how much effort they put into sorting the problems TSF has encounted recently.

Thank You Admin Team ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, you gotta admit, they do an excellent job of keeping this place running smoothly







:4-clap:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Yep, you gotta admit, they do an excellent job of keeping this place running smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that

They all deserve a :beerchug:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well I wasn't really helping but I wouldn't mind a :4-cheers: 

Thanks to all who chipped in!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> Well I wasn't really helping but I wouldn't mind a :4-cheers:
> 
> Thanks to all who chipped in!


Have a :4-cheers: just for being on the Hardware team, you must help lots of people like all members of each team do. I love the feeling when you've helped someone and they thank you for solving it ray:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheers:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That goes for every member of every team, no matter how small it is or no matter how many members there are in it


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They have done a great job so far, but I think they are still making some adjustments. Many hours have been spent for the benefit of the members and the Admin deserves a commendation.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

SABL said:


> They have done a great job so far, but I think they are still making some adjustments. Many hours have been spent for the benefit of the members and the Admin deserves a commendation.


Hence why I made them this thread.

Have a virtual beer like below from all of TSF

http://www.gadgetking.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/image67.png


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks guys have a beer on the house


----------

